# problem with symbols



## ispirato (Feb 13, 2013)

Please help me understand the symbol in the chart attached. I do not know what the downward arrow stands for and also the circle with horizontal bar.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

There should be a 'Legend' (description of symbols) somewhere in the pattern. If pattern came from a book, or magazine, the 'Lengend' may be located in the front or back. 
If you can't locate the 'Legend' (looking through the above) I would Google, or put into the 'Address Bar' (wider search than Google), one of the following: 1) pattern name 2) designer name 3) pattern name chart symbols 4)pattern name symbols legend, 5) knitting symbol translator (you'll get several sites).............you get the idea. Do this till you come up with a 'legend' for like symbols. You may need to look up the yarn if the pattern came from manufacturer's web site.
I don't know where you live, or got the pattern. Different countries use different symbols. I wish that all symbols, and charts were universal.
Good Luck!


----------



## ispirato (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. I am from India and I got this pattern from a Russian site. They have some really beautiful patterns. The link is 
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/elenapro/rubric/1611057/page3.html.

I searched for the legend and unfortunately its in Russian.


----------



## ispirato (Feb 13, 2013)

translated in google but not very clear. I wonder if there is somebody who knows russian here

for down arrow
1 &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1090;&#1103;&#1078;&#1082;&#1072;: 1 &#1087; &#1089;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1083;&#1080;&#1094; . 1 &#1083;&#1080;&#1094;. &#1080; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1090;&#1103;&#1085;&#1091;&#1090;&#1100; &#1077;&#1077; &#1095;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1079; &#1089;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;&#1091;&#1102; &#1087;. 

One feeding system: 1 n remove as individuals. 1 individuals. and extend it through the removed section

for circle with bar
&#1085;&#1072; &#1089;&#1087;&#1080;&#1094;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100; 1 &#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1076; &#1079;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1084; &#1089;&#1087;&#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1086; &#1089;&#1087;&#1080;&#1094;&#1099; &#1089;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;. &#1087;. &#1080; &#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1087;&#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1087;&#1077;&#1090;&#1083;&#1080; &#1085;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1078;&#1072;&#1097;&#1080;&#1093; &#1088;

to pick up needle and then pull the yarn over one of needle a trace. n and dissolve the lower loop p.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I have done quite a bit of work trying to gather knitting chart symbols for different languages to English terms.

This is a site that may help you if you have the written instructions as well as the chart.

http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/international_knitting_terms.aspx

Also, if you have the Russian chart key, I may be able to translate for you.

Here is a link to a windows file of symbols in Russian translated to English. I hope it helps.

http://home.earthlink.net/~ardesign/quick_reference.pdf

The downward arrow is quite possibly giving you directions for a particular section.

Take care and I'd love to know if this link helps.

Dragonflylace


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

looks like the circle with the vertical line thru it has an explanation in the pattern. perhaps try to copy that into a google translator and see what you get.

I agree that the Eastern European patterns, Russian in particular are terrific but hard to get translations.

There is a woman in my community from the Polish/Russian border area who is a knitter. Perhaps I can get her to translate for us, but not sure when I can get to see her.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of this stitch - it's a lovely pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Why don't you repost on KP and Ravelry asking for Russian translations. This post's name doesn't indicate this is the problem here.

Also do a general search online for help translating from Russian--never know who's listening.


----------



## ispirato (Feb 13, 2013)

That would be lovely. Thank you.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe the down arrow is that you are to knit into the stitch below and the circle is to do a M1 by lifting the bar between the stitches and knit into it.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

The legend is in the pic, it's just in a different language.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Perhaps, if all that fails, you could do a search of knitting stitches to see what comes up in an english version? It's lovely by the way.


----------



## ispirato (Feb 13, 2013)

TerryKnits said:


> It appears they are symbols for doing a tuck stitch. It looks like you are knitting into the stitch 4 rows below the stitch on the left needle, dropping the 3 rows above it.


I tried this and here is the result.


----------



## figueras-sketa (May 18, 2013)

I look on this russian site you've attached here,,my golly my eyes are so amaze.. many patterns . likewise I couldn't find the translation of the russian knitting symbols...I hope the russian sites make on thier site a translation.. like what the portugese site have.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, indeed


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone know what U or U+ means? Or a backward Z on a russian knit chart?


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Can you tell me what a colored triangle pointed down means?


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Not sure whether Estonian symbols are the same as Russian's but here is some chart symbols translation for Estonian to English: http://www.shelda.net/symbols.pdf


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

ispirato said:


> Please help me understand the symbol in the chart attached. I do not know what the downward arrow stands for and also the circle with horizontal bar.


I'm guessing, but think the circle with the horizontal bar could be something to do with YO's. It looks like several YO's are dropped in at least two rows, then after knitting/purling a couple more plain rows, you pick up and work the dropped YO's from the previous rows. I am tempted to try a swatch on this, but it's very late & I need to get to bed. Will try it tomorrow.


----------



## monoverde (Dec 21, 2017)

Found the page on the site stamped on the picture. http://yzorchik.ru/page_rezinki_2.html
It was not really any help.

The number 163 and blurry picture make me wonder if it's not a scan from a book.

Also, the site seems to mention Japanese knitting style several times. Maybe someone has some Japanese style note?


----------

